# Wie eine 60 GB SSD-Festplatte optimal auf Performance partitionieren ?



## MomentInTime (15. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

die Frage steht ja schon oben. Wenn man die Festplatte als Performance-HDD verwendet, ist es dann besser, nur das Betriebssystem und später Service Packs draufzupacken, oder kann man getrost zusätzlich auch die Programme raufpacken ? (Programme hab' ich nicht so viel... UT99, 4 CAD-Programme, Photoshop, Office, ja, und dann halt so die üblichen Programme, die mit der Zeit auf den Rechner wandern)

Für letzteren Fall, sollte man die SSD partitionieren in 2 Bereiche jeweils für OS und Programme ?

Bei PCGH sagt man doch, dass man eine HDD nur zu 80 % füllen kann bis die Performance unter der geringen freien Speicherkapazität leidet: Gilt das für die Platte als Ganzes, oder die Partitionen, so dass man also drauf achten sollte,
dass keine der Partitionen zu über 80 % der Partitionsgröße voll ist ?


Viele Grüße


----------



## ghostadmin (15. März 2011)

Eine 60 GB SSD ist eh schon so klein.. Was willste da partitionieren? Geht sowieso nur Windows und ein oder zwei Programme rauf, von daher ist da mehrere Partitionen zu erstellen recht sinnfrei. 

PS: Du mischt in deinem Post oft die Ausdrücke SSD und HDD, ich denke mal du meinst nur SSDs?


----------



## robbe (15. März 2011)

Ich würde eine kleine SSD nicht partitionieren. Wenn da nur das Betriebssystem und die wichtigsten Programme draufkommen, ist das unnötig.
Bin mir nicht so sicher, ob das mit den 20% Speicherplatz freihalten noch so aktuell ist. Seit den Sandforce Controllern ist das glaube nicht mehr ganz so wichtig. Dennoch sollte man sie natürlich nicht Randvoll machen.


----------



## MomentInTime (15. März 2011)

Okay, danke für den Hinweis. HDD hab' ich nur abkürzend für Festplatte geschrieben; ich weiß', dass es einerseits unter den Festplatten SSDs und "normale" gibt... ist die Gleichsetzung falsch gewesen bzw. sind SSDs keine HDDs ?
Jetzt versteh' ich auch, warum man sich über die SSD im PCGH-PC so viel im Thread kritisch ausgelassen hat ^^ ...


Viele Grüße


----------



## robbe (15. März 2011)

Eigentlich ist das ganz einfach.

Es gibt Festplatten (HDD):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und es gibt Solid State Drives (SSD):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das sind beides völlig unterschiedliche Techniken. Ich nehme an, du hast in deinem Beitrag oben ausschließlich von SSDs geredet.


----------



## edroony (15. März 2011)

....und es gibt noch die Hybrid Festplatte wie zB die Seagate Momentus-XT Familie.


----------



## MomentInTime (16. März 2011)

Ah, okay, alles roger, danke für die Aufklärung ^^ ...


----------



## Hübie (16. März 2011)

Also partinionieren solltest du keinesfalls. Lediglich die Bibliotheken (unter Win7) sollten auf einer grossen HDD geschoben werden.
Dann steht dem nix im weg. Ich habe bei mir alle von dir genannten Programme bis auf die vier CAD-Programme drauf und es sind noch gut 30GB von 64 frei.
Bei 8GB RAM kann man die Auslagerungsdatei deaktivieren. Update rollbacks sowie die Systemüberwachung kann man getrost löschen bzw. letztere begrenzen.
Sinnvoll ist es auch wenn man den Temp-ordner verschiebt und/oder regelmäßig säubert.

Also alles kein Problem 

btw: HDD steht für hard disc drive - Festplattenlaufwerk


----------



## MomentInTime (20. März 2011)

Ich versteh' deine Anmerkung zu den Bibliotheken nicht.
Wie soll das gehen ?
Kann man bei der Windows 7-Installation sagen, dass die Bibliotheken auf ein anderes Laufwerk gespeichert werden sollen ?
Kann man das auch nachträglich machen ?
Nur den Bibliotheken-Ordner verschieben wird wohl nicht ausreichen; schließlich greift das Betriebssystem ja auf diesen Ordner zu und
geht dabei von einem festen Pfad aus, und wenn dieser durch die Verschiebung in's Leere führt, gibt's Probleme.

Für Update deaktivieren und Systemüberwachung werd' ich dat jute, alte XPAntiSpy in der neusten Version bemühen.

Wieso sollen überhaupt deiner Meinung nach der Temp-Ordner und die Bibliotheken nicht auf der System-SSD drauf ? Platz ist doch genug da, selbst bei dir...


----------



## Hübie (21. März 2011)

Wären meine Bibliotheken auf Laufwerk C dann wären rund 200GB zu wenig Platz vorhanden  Updates würde ich definitiv anlassen, da es die Sicherheit und Kompatiblität erhöht. Lediglich die Backups von installierten Updates kann man ja löschen wenns ein paar Tage einwandfrei lief.
Zu den Bibliotheken: Zuerst gehst du in Systemsteuerung und Ordneroptionen. Dort aktivierst du das alle Dateien (inkl. Systemdatein und auch versteckte) angezeigt werden.
Dann gehst du in deinen Benutzerordner (C:\Users\deinName). Von dort verschiebst du My Pictures, My Music, saved Games etc auf das gewünschte Laufwerk. Die Pfade übernimmt er. Anschließend öffnest du den Explorer und nimmst die entsprechenden Ordner in die Bilbiotheken auf. Fertig. 
Zu den Temp-Ordner: Der soll auf der Systempartition bleiben jedoch sollte da nur der %SYSTEMROOT%\Temp genutzt werden. Für jeden Nutzer einen Temp-Ordner zu nutzen ist unsinnig.

LG Hübie

Edit: Beispiel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

